# MYL - Mallee Resources



## bravo (11 December 2007)

Top End Uranium,
They have big parcel of land in Northern Teritory,10.000 Km² application granted 
 and They have application for 24.000 Km² . If anyone interested can visit www.teu.com.au  listed ASX last week.


----------



## Miner (11 December 2007)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*

TEU was recommended in Eureka Report as a strong share to buy and location etc.
However the share is now trading below the issue price.

Regards


----------



## AussiePaul72 (12 December 2007)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*



Miner said:


> TEU was recommended in Eureka Report as a strong share to buy and location etc.
> However the share is now trading below the issue price.
> 
> Regards




I wouldn't be getting concerned at all yet Miner. It is very early days for TEU. They closed today at 19.5c (range for today 19.5-21) after recently floating at 20c.
I read a little about TEU briefly today and it looked to me from the outset to be one to watch with potentially highly prospective tenements in Arnhem Land and has negotiated a farm-in with RIO on another Yambarra tenement. DYOR


----------



## jman2007 (12 December 2007)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*

Just great,

Another U company hits the market and can't wait to explore out in the boon docks, amazing to see how they're still coming out of the woodwork.  Still I shouldn't be too critical, as karma may have the last laugh on me when I see TEU shareholders down at the bank cashing their cheques.


----------



## tronic72 (12 December 2007)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*



jman2007 said:


> Just great,
> 
> Another U company hits the market and can't wait to explore out in the boon docks, amazing to see how they're still coming out of the woodwork.  Still I shouldn't be too critical, as karma may have the last laugh on me when I see TEU shareholders down at the bank cashing their cheques.




I tend to agree. There's so many "wannbe" uranium miners out there at the moment that it's having an adverse effect on actual producers.


----------



## Miner (15 December 2007)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*

Folks
Further to the postings made here, I noticed something with TEU in ASX.
Indian Ocean Resources bought some 3.7 million shares on 3 Dec at 20 cents each to become substantial share holder. Closing price of TEU on Friday 14 Dec was 19.5 cents. However Indian OCean Resources IOR  is a company got delisted  way back in 1985 and the name was changed as Alkormy Pty Limited  in 1985. How could this company then operates http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/4206/INDIAN OCEAN RESOURCES LIMITED

From ATO site this is a valid organisation

Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 00:04:12 on 15/12/2007 
Name INDIAN OCEAN RESOURCES PTY LTD 
ACN 009 099 067 

ABN 30 009 099 067 

Type Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares 
Registration Date 26/10/1905 
Next Review Date 26/10/2008 
Status Registered 
Locality of Registered Office Mount Claremont WA 6010 
Jurisdiction Australian Securities & Investments Commission 

Previous State WA 
Previous Number C0808588G

Former Name(s) *INDIAN OCEAN RESOURCES LTD 
 INDIAN OCEAN RESOURCES (1982) LIMITE*D  

*Same ASIC source says *

Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 00:06:47 on 15/12/2007 
Name ALKORMY PTY LTD 
ACN 009 200 944 

ABN 95 009 200 944 

Type Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares 
Registration Date 20/10/1986 
Next Review Date 20/10/2008 (NOT REGISTERED FOR GST)
Status Registered 
Locality of Registered Office Mount Claremont WA 6010 
Jurisdiction Australian Securities & Investments Commission 

Previous State WA 
Previous Number C0818820Y 


*Both companies are operating from Claremont WA 6010.*

*Why should I bother *?

It is just because I love cooked fish but stay away from rotten fish - because they smell rotten and I am not Gaul (Refer Asterix comics). So my hard earned money will not be to invest in TEU until more facts surfaced. 

Regards


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

*Re: TEU - Top End Uranium*

Top End Uranium's Executive Director Mr Ian Richer explains the company profile after recent events, on BoardRoom Radio:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43865

Company website:  http://www.teu.com.au.


----------



## System (30 November 2012)

On November 30, 2012, Top End Uranium Ltd (TEU) changed its name to Top End Minerals Limited (TND).


----------



## System (28 August 2017)

On August 28th, 2017, Top End Minerals Limited (TND) changed its name and ASX code to Myanmar Metals Limited (MYL).


----------



## Miner (29 August 2017)

Back 2007 - woh 10 years back I wrote on this thread about rotten fish.
Since then the only postings were about name changes. This company whatever name they adopt really stinking. It does not attract any one. No posting, therefore. Let me stay away.
Dear Joe - why not delist this thread being a most inactive one?


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2017)

Miner said:


> Back 2007 - woh 10 years back I wrote on this thread about rotten fish.
> Since then the only postings were about name changes. This company whatever name they adopt really stinking. It does not attract any one. No posting, therefore. Let me stay away.
> Dear Joe - why not delist this thread being a most inactive one?



It's a new company now. Maybe 3rd time lucky? (I doubt it).


----------



## greggles (7 June 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> It's a new company now. Maybe 3rd time lucky? (I doubt it).



You and Miner might have spoken too soon Knobby. Myanmar Metals looks to be turning around. They just raised a massive $35 million at 6c a share through an oversubscribed placement. Included in the placement are $19.1 million of binding commitments obtained from cornerstone investors Perilya Limited and Mark Creasy (through Yandal Investments).

Funds raised will be applied towards the exercise of the Bawdwin Option, further drilling and technical studies, a pre-feasibility study, concession holding costs, commencement of a feasibility study, transaction costs and general working capital.

Share price has gone from 5.5c to 8.4c in a couple of weeks. Massive gap up today.


----------



## warthogjump17 (22 May 2020)

I just filled my personal order of 300k at 5c today!!
Never thought I would get this opportunity. Been eyeing this stock for ages. 
Today, I had the surplus funds to throw at this stock. 
The fundamentals are there and it looks like to me we are on the rebound from the negative effects of corona!


----------



## warthogjump17 (22 May 2020)

Cashed up to get through COVID-19, 
Plus reduction of director wages 
Production to commence in 2 years 
Lead and Silver projections looking good


----------



## Trav. (22 May 2020)

@warthogjump17 good luck with your investment / trade mate. 

What are your intentions in relation to timing - Short term trade or long term position

How did you hear about it ? Friend / Forum / Scan etc

I have had a quick look at some of the presentations and a couple of concerns popped up for me but I may have missed some important info that you can correct me on.

Equity Raised in May 2019 ( $20.8 Million ) to bring bank balance to $32.3 Million ------------>>>>>> Current balance $15.3 Million and burning + $3 Million per quarter, this may or may not be a concern for you depending on time frame but expect another SPP to be rolled out for construction etc

Timeline for construction was mid 2020 but it appears that construction is still a while away as studies are still being undertaken, how long are you willing to wait?






The above is not an attack on your investment but I have been burnt too many times to count on these up and coming mines and found that I have lost money or just got diluted so much on capital raises that it was hard to even exit my position due to the minimum trade size requirements.....Not a good feeling.

So I would ask myself;

- why have I bought
- What is my target
- What is my exit strategy etc

as you might be looking at your 300k shares and thinking ...... How do I explain that to the Mrs or Yourself... when they are worth 1/10th of your orignal purchase

You get the idea mate, and I truly wish you the best on this trade

Cheers

Trav


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 May 2020)

warthogjump17 said:


> Cashed up to get through COVID-19,
> Plus reduction of director wages
> Production to commence in 2 years
> Lead and Silver projections looking good




- Great management team
- Strong project backers and partners
- Significant indicated reserves with huge potential for further exploration
- 50 year mining approval with the Myanmar Government being requested


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 May 2020)

Trav. said:


> @warthogjump17 good luck with your investment / trade mate.
> 
> What are your intentions in relation to timing - Short term trade or long term position
> 
> ...




I am holding around half a million shares and have been holding for over a year.

MYL have 51% ownership of the mine and local partners having the remaining 49% ownership.

The resource is quite significant 100Mt.

The approvals and finance should start rolling in over the next few months.

I intend to hold for the long term.

Myanmar is opening up and many investors are slow to see the potential opportunities.


----------



## Trav. (22 May 2020)

@Chronos-Plutus good luck to you mate.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 May 2020)

Trav. said:


> @Chronos-Plutus good luck to you mate.




Thanks mate.

I have had a good look at the company and project, and spent a great deal of time doing the research. I am happy to be invested.


----------



## warthogjump17 (25 May 2020)

Hi Trav and Chronos-Plutus, 
Thanks for your input. 
Like CP I believe that Myanmar is significantly underappreciated and the current focus of the MIC on labour intensive/mining projects is pleasing to hear. 
Once permit approvals are obtained, I envisage a re-rate of the SP as many bigger investors may be cautious to invest before MIC approval. 
My outlook is longterm, probably at least 3 years, but I am expecting the SP to rise before the end of the year upon and after approval of the MIC. 
Thanks and GLTA


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2020)

I just have serious doubts about minnow miner wanna-be's and, how shall we say, non first world countries. Somehow the relevant Minister for Economic Development and the supplicant company tend not to have the same timeline or even understanding of the agreement, understanding, arrived-at handshake position.

The local Ambassador, even if there is one in-country, won't go into bat for you. It may be _*risk and reward*_, but are all the risks accounted for or even understood?

-  _as a general rule, AVOID is the sensible default position._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I just have serious doubts about minnow miner wanna-be's and, how shall we say, non first world countries. Somehow the relevant Minister for Economic Development and the supplicant company tend not to have the same timeline or even understanding of the agreement, understanding, arrived-at handshake position.
> 
> The local Ambassador, even if there is one in-country, won't go into bat for you. It may be _*risk and reward*_, but are all the risks accounted for or even understood?
> 
> -  _as a general rule, AVOID is the sensible default position._



It has 1.77bn shares. That is billion shares.

So any believers in good governance in that corner of the world better get in quick. 

gg


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (25 May 2020)

warthogjump17 said:


> Hi Trav and Chronos-Plutus,
> Thanks for your input.
> Like CP I believe that Myanmar is significantly underappreciated and the current focus of the MIC on labour intensive/mining projects is pleasing to hear.
> Once permit approvals are obtained, I envisage a re-rate of the SP as many bigger investors may be cautious to invest before MIC approval.
> ...




Myanmar Metals has enormous potential considering:

- That the Bawdwin mine is a world class deposit, anticipated to be the 3rd largest lead mine and a top 10 silver mine; in the world.
- John Lamb is a brilliant CEO who constantly maintains a strong connection and channel of communication with the shareholders; every month or so he releases a personal news letter. You will find the latest here: https://assets.ctfassets.net/hnlfgs...8ab49fae02ee67/200417_MYL_Investor_Update.pdf
- The Bawdwin project is backed by Mark Creasy, who is an exceptional mining entrepreneur: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Creasy
- Myanmar Metals has partnered with local entities, WMM and East Asia Power (Mining) Company Limited (EAP), to get the Bawdwin mine into production.
- There are strong signs and actions by the Myanmar government that it is opening up with the Ministry of Natural Resources and Environmental Conservation (MONREC), announcing recently that it will be approving 158 mining applications: https://www.mmtimes.com/news/new-mining-permits-be-be-approved-soon-ministry.html
- Many global investors have been looking to invest in Myanmar for a while now, like Jim Rogers: https://www.mining.com/jim-rogers-says-myanmar-is-an-astonishing-opportunity/


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (25 May 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It has 1.77bn shares. That is billion shares.
> 
> So any believers in good governance in that corner of the world better get in quick.
> 
> gg




I tend to find it important to look at the market cap. As it is the market cap that is used in the equation to determine enterprise value, not the number of shares on issue.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (25 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I just have serious doubts about minnow miner wanna-be's and, how shall we say, non first world countries. Somehow the relevant Minister for Economic Development and the supplicant company tend not to have the same timeline or even understanding of the agreement, understanding, arrived-at handshake position.
> 
> The local Ambassador, even if there is one in-country, won't go into bat for you. It may be _*risk and reward*_, but are all the risks accounted for or even understood?
> 
> -  _as a general rule, AVOID is the sensible default position._




The Australian and Myanmar governments now have a strong diplomatic channel with the ASEAN-Australia-New Zealand FTA: https://aanzfta.asean.org/

As for timelines: the Ministry of Natural Resources and Environmental Conservation (MONREC), announcing recently that it will be approving 158 mining applications: https://www.mmtimes.com/news/new-mining-permits-be-be-approved-soon-ministry.html


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (26 May 2020)

warthogjump17 said:


> Hi Trav and Chronos-Plutus,
> Thanks for your input.
> Like CP I believe that Myanmar is significantly underappreciated and the current focus of the MIC on labour intensive/mining projects is pleasing to hear.
> Once permit approvals are obtained, I envisage a re-rate of the SP as many bigger investors may be cautious to invest before MIC approval.
> ...




Hey mate,

Myanmar Metals looking good. Cobalt and Copper found in the ER Valley.







https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200526/pdf/44j3nf684v0j63.pdf


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (8 June 2020)

warthogjump17 said:


> Hi Trav and Chronos-Plutus,
> Thanks for your input.
> Like CP I believe that Myanmar is significantly underappreciated and the current focus of the MIC on labour intensive/mining projects is pleasing to hear.
> Once permit approvals are obtained, I envisage a re-rate of the SP as many bigger investors may be cautious to invest before MIC approval.
> ...




This is it; they are with us, or they sell now.

I believe in in the Myanmar Government, I believe in the resource, and I believe in the MYL management team.

Time to walk away now if you wish!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 July 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> This is it; they are with us, or they sell now.
> 
> I believe in in the Myanmar Government, I believe in the resource, and I believe in the MYL management team.
> 
> Time to walk away now if you wish!



I do worry sometimes about stocks where people over-identify their holding in that stock with a sense of belonging. Once "we" get a signoff, join "us"  etc. etc.

Belief is important in investing.

However belief in a range of entities.... such as a commodity or commodities, a project, a mine, a CEO, a board, a third world government prone to casting three quarters of a million people in to a swamp, a minister acting for said government making a decision, the stability of that country, a neighbouring super power on whom the first government is dependent in one way or another for power, transport and market,..... is probably stretching it a bit.

Not that I won't be watching this stock. Just saying. Beware of Greeks bearing gifts. As @Dona Ferentes pointed out above.



Dona Ferentes said:


> I just have serious doubts about minnow miner wanna-be's and, how shall we say, non first world countries. Somehow the relevant Minister for Economic Development and the supplicant company tend not to have the same timeline or even understanding of the agreement, understanding, arrived-at handshake position.
> 
> The local Ambassador, even if there is one in-country, won't go into bat for you. It may be _*risk and reward*_, but are all the risks accounted for or even understood?
> 
> -  _as a general rule, AVOID is the sensible default position._




gg


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do worry sometimes about stocks where people over-identify their holding in that stock with a sense of belonging. Once "we" get a signoff, join "us"  etc. etc.
> 
> Belief is important in investing.
> 
> ...




Many people have an antiquated view of Myanmar. Myanmar has come a long way in just a decade and is now opening up.

A sense of belonging as an investor in a listed entity is quite rare today.

Just like all junior mining companies; you either trust management and buy the story, or you don't.

I trust management, trust that Myanmar has changed and is on a trajectory of opening up to bring greater prosperity to their people, and I have trust in the project/resource.

Australia has built diplomatic relations with Myanmar over the last decade and Myanmar is part of the ASEAN Economic Community.

There is greater sovereign risk investing in jurisdictions like Australia when looking at Queensland and Adani.


----------



## explod (28 July 2020)

Got into this today. My first trade in a number of years but the surging price of silver did the trick.

The volume already today nearly above yesterday.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 July 2020)

explod said:


> Got into this today. My first trade in a number of years but the surging price of silver did the trick.
> 
> The volume already today nearly above yesterday.




I have been a shareholder in MYL for a while and I will be holding for years to come; as I believe in the company, the management, the resource and the nation of Myanmar.

Today's presentation:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kx042y1blndz.pdf


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 July 2020)

explod said:


> Got into this today. My first trade in a number of years but the surging price of silver did the trick.
> 
> The volume already today nearly above yesterday.




The core investors are long term holders in MYL, like me.

There will be grubs that attempt to buy up and sell down the stock, for a quick trade; I am not one of them.


----------



## warthogjump (18 August 2020)

This is it!!
MYL on the radar now - 100% up in a few months definitely cannot complain! 
As you said, there are PLENTY of LT holders in MYL, now is definitely not the time to be selling for a profit with MIC, PSA and DFS all around the corner. In addition, each of the price sensitive announcements has the potential to further offtake negotiations with financiers in the region. The future for MYL is looking very bright indeed. Lots of action to happen in the upcoming months leading up to the elections in Myanmar.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (21 September 2020)

warthogjump said:


> This is it!!
> MYL on the radar now - 100% up in a few months definitely cannot complain!
> As you said, there are PLENTY of LT holders in MYL, now is definitely not the time to be selling for a profit with MIC, PSA and DFS all around the corner. In addition, each of the price sensitive announcements has the potential to further offtake negotiations with financiers in the region. The future for MYL is looking very bright indeed. Lots of action to happen in the upcoming months leading up to the elections in Myanmar.




I bought in a 4 cents around a year ago, holding around ~450000 share; and I sold out at 10 and 11 cents recently. Management taking too long; I will buy back in mid next year hopefully. I had to redeploy my capital to other stocks that are progressing quicker.


----------



## warthogjump17 (16 November 2020)

Congratulations on the trade, sounds like an excellent profit! Although I thought you were one of the long termers? Now seems like an excellent entry point, by mid next year I would imagine MIC and DFS are complete with many more exploration results and may be well north of 10c by end of quarter one IMHO


----------



## bluekelah (1 February 2021)

I just got some at open today due to silver rush. Whats with the sudden drop in price and trading halt?


----------



## wabullfrog (1 February 2021)

bluekelah said:


> I just got some at open today due to silver rush. Whats with the sudden drop in price and trading halt?




Possible contributing factor?









						Myanmar leader Aung San Suu Kyi urges people to reject 'dictatorship' after military declares control
					

After being detained in an early morning military coup, the leader of Myanmar's democratically elected ruling party urges "people not to accept this, to respond and wholeheartedly to protest against the coup by the military".




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bluekelah (3 February 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Possible contributing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn my first immediate writeoff. Lol... hope bidens sanctions threat works to restore democracy.


----------



## qldfrog (3 February 2021)

bluekelah said:


> damn my first immediate writeoff. Lol... hope bidens sanctions threat works to restore democracy.



democracy is not always the best for mining stock..just saying


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 February 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do worry sometimes about stocks where people over-identify their holding in that stock with a sense of belonging. Once "we" get a signoff, join "us"  etc. etc.
> 
> Belief is important in investing.
> 
> ...



And thus it came to pass.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2021)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Many people have an antiquated view of Myanmar. Myanmar has come a long way in just a decade and is now opening up.
> A sense of belonging as an investor in a listed entity is quite rare today.
> Just like all junior mining companies; you either trust management and buy the story, or you don't.
> I trust management, trust that Myanmar has changed and is on a trajectory of opening up to bring greater prosperity to their people, and I have trust in the project/resource.
> ...



Mmmm. I trust there is no margin loan outstanding.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 June 2021)

In a statement to the ASX on Wednesday, Myanmar Metals executive chairman and chief executive John Lamb said the company had been thrown a takeover offer by Yintai Gold.

Due to the coup, Myanmar Metals had already halted its proposed acquisition of the Wuntho copper-gold project and had ditched an opportunity to pile into a separate gold project with Locrian Precious Metals.

Yintai has offered *3.5¢ per share* - half the price Myanmar Metals traded at prior to the halt.


----------



## Metal Teeth (16 June 2021)

3.5¢? They can stick that up their Cadbury alley. Can't think of a time in history when a military coup has ended with a return to the status quo, but with a decent amount of foreign investment in the country surely we can come away with a better deal.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

_Can there be life after Myanmar for Myanmar Metals when it gets rid of its mine in the benighted country, changes its name and departs?_
_
Management certainly is hoping for a rebirth (and to join the hunt for renewable metals such as copper and nickel), even though the market seems to be sceptical.

On 17 August it revealed the proposed sale of its 51% stake in the Bawdwin silver lead prospect in Myanmar; that it will get $US30 million (or around $A40 million) from the sale, if its shareholders approve the sale at a meeting on September 24.

That’s the lower of two offers – the other is a conditional, non-binding $A55 million offer from Chinese mining giant Yintai Gold

The board though is urging shareholders to accept a lower, but less risky take-over offer.

Executive chairman and chief executive John Lamb said in Wednesday’s statement the company was disappointed what has happened since a military coup earlier this year, saying he believed the company could have used Australian know-how on “a great mineral deposit” to the benefit of everyone.

Instead, the company will now look for another project with base, battery, and precious metals. He has put forward a name change to Mallee Metals._

(ionic clay REE, p'raps?)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Can there be life after Myanmar for Myanmar Metals when it gets rid of its mine in the benighted country, changes its name and departs?_



In Wednesday’s letter Mr Lamb cast doubt on whether Yintai Gold was serious. Mr Lamb said to the best of the company’s knowledge, Yintai has not completed its due diligence, visited the site, or contacted other mine owners.

Myanmar Metals has also received a $40.8 million offer from its joint venture partner WMM, which requires less regulatory approval, but is only 2.1¢ per share. The board is *urging shareholders to accept the lower offer* from its joint venture partner, WMM because it is less risky.



> “WMM’s offer provides shareholders with certainty and a timely exit from Myanmar and, perhaps to labour a point already made, taking the shortest path to the completion of a transaction reduces exposure to further adverse events,” Mr Lamb wrote.



_
Myanmar is also looking at a share consolidation would likely see a 10-for-1 consolidation to boost the trading price (its last sale was 7 cents back in February) and reduce the number of shares on issue to a more manageable 200 million_.


----------



## System (11 October 2021)

On October 11th, 2021, Myanmar Metals Limited changed its name to Mallee Resources Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2021)

*Who is Mallee?*
▪ Well funded explorer / developer with ~A$ 50 M. in cash and receivables and no debt
▪ Experienced team of mining professionals
▪ Track record in base, battery and precious metals
▪ Ability to deal with complexity and challenges geology, metallurgy, topography, logistics, geotechnics and permitting processes
▪ Strong environmental, social and governance principles
▪ Supported by cornerstone shareholders Perilya Limited and Mr Mark Creasy       

*The future of Mallee*
▪ An asset led process to find attractive new projects
▪ A focus on ‘_off market’_ / _non competitive _opportunities
▪ Our search process will honour our corporate DNA and prioritise quality opportunities with a favourable stage of life, commodity type and jurisdiction
▪ MYL seeks to build a profitable and resilient business that will generate value for shareholders

and a *10 for 1 Consolidation *of shares


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Who is Mallee?
> 
> The future of Mallee*



JUNE 2022  QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT

Highlights

_Mallee has completed the acquisition of the Avebury nickel sulphide project via a deed of company arrangement for Allegiance Mining Pty Ltd_
_Binding agreement to acquire EL5/2020, a highly prospective exploration licence adjacent to the Melba Flats licences _
_Binding agreements reached with Hartree Metals LLC (Hartree) including a life of mine offtake agreement, subscription agreements for loan facilities, a hedging agreement and security documentation_
_Commencement of mining operations at Avebury_
_Processing plant refurbishment works well advanced ahead of planned Q3 commissioning _
_Prospectus to support the proposed capital raising and the Company’s reinstatement to trading on the ASX well advanced _
------.-...-.-..-..-.....-.------..-.-....-.-.-.-.-.
Everything old is new again. Thought it rang a bell. From 2008:


> Oz Minerals Ltd will close its flagship Avebury nickel mine in Tasmania with the loss of 189 jobs, due to the low price of the metal.
> Chief executive Andrew Michelmore said the company had been forced to make a hard decision given the financial challenges facing the company.








__





						AGM - Allegiance Mining
					

Just reading and quoting from one of the many previous entries from Nokia. Nokia can you please explain this in more detail ;) ?   WBII  As I have said on the ZFX thread, The directors probably had a sweetener to capitulate and maybe the commencement of production MAY be delayed. I still feel...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------

